

22-year old community college dropout starts $100M company, Nasty Gal - Jaigus
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/naughty-name-only-015034664.html

======
dsmithn
Just to clarify, in 2006 she was a 22 year old dropout, and it was last year
that her company sold $100M.

